# PCGH-Performance-PC GTX1080-Edition - Core i5-8400 und GTX 1080 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Performance-PC GTX1080-Edition - Core i5-8400 und GTX 1080 [Anzeige]*

						Der Core i5-8400 (6 CPU-Kerne) ist ein Geheimtipp und kommt im neuen Performance-PC zum Einsatz. Nicht nur für PC-Spieler ist dieser Komplett-PC vielleicht eine attraktive Wahl.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Performance-PC GTX1080-Edition - Core i5-8400 und GTX 1080 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Schrotti (6. Februar 2018)

Sorry aber ich bin mit fast gleichen Komponenten ~500€ günstiger.

Das ist doch kein Angebot.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Februar 2018)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich bin mit fast gleichen Komponenten ~500€ günstiger.
> 
> Das ist doch kein Angebot.



Wer ein Angebot haben will, ist hier richtig: Fast ausverkauft: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC i7-8700K-Edition - Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix und Core i7-8700K

Und "fast" gleiche Komponenten 500€ günstiger klingt jetzt auch nicht nach einem seriösen Vergleich, sorry.


----------



## 4B11T (7. Februar 2018)

Ist halt schade, dass die PCGH PC jetzt auch in die Richtung typischer OEM PCs abdriften.

Man gibt indirekt zu aus Kostengründen jetzt ein OEM Gehäuse zu nutzen... inklusive herrlich grauem Innenleben, aber ohne schnell ausbaubare Staubfilter, zusätzliche Festplattenhalter zum Aufrüsten, usw.

Mit dem "fehlenden Kunststoff I/O-Cover", ist sicher gemeint, dass ab jetzt die zubehörlose billig-OEM-Version des Boards verbaut wird... denn das originale I/O Shield wird zufälligerweise auch durch ein graues, unbedrucktes ersetzt

Die GTX1080 ist auf den Fotos eine Palit, in der Beschreibung steht davon aber nichts, auch im Text wird konsequent nur von einer "GTX1080" geschrieben. Ich schätze hier gibts dann ggf. auch eine tolle OEM Version @1700MHz.

Der Ram ist bei fast allen PCGH PCs mit Sternchen versehen "Ballistix oder technisch gleichwertig"... ich vermute die hübschen grünen OEM Riegel ohne Heatsink sind auch technisch gleichwertig?

Das ist alles kein Drama, ändert an der Out-of-the Box Performance auch nichts, ist für die Zielgruppe vermutlich auch völlig egal, ABER es ist verdammt schade! Die PCGH PCs unterschieden sich mal deutlich von dem 0-8-15 Kram im Handel, weil man ebend keine OEM Komponenten verbaute und der Kunde nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen musste. Davon abzurücken halte ich für einen Fehler, sorry!

Edit: I/O-Blende ist doch die richtige, mein Fehler!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem Gehäuse hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Kostengründen zutun, Alternate möchte einfach in der PC-Produktion nur noch dieses Gehäuse einsetzen (worüber wir übrigens genauso unglücklich sind wie du). Das hat auch etwas mit dem Transportschutz zutun, für dieses Gehäuse wurde extra eine spezielle Verpackung erstellt, damit die Transportschäden abnehmen. 

Und beim RAM und dem Sternchen gehts nur darum, dass aktuell Speicher extrem knapp ist (bekommt man mit wenn man unsere News liest  und es wäre schwierig den PC überhaupt zu bauen, wenn wir uns da auf ein einziges Speichermodell festlegen würden.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gehäuse hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Kostengründen zutun, Alternate möchte einfach in der PC-Produktion nur noch dieses Gehäuse einsetzen (worüber wir übrigens genauso unglücklich sind wie du). Das hat auch etwas mit dem Transportschutz zutun, für dieses Gehäuse wurde extra eine spezielle Verpackung erstellt, damit die Transportschäden abnehmen.



Das ist sehr bedauerlich und wird vermutlich eine Menge Leute davon abhalten, noch einen PCGH Rechner zu kaufen. 
Denn -- an sich sind die PCGH Rechner ja gut. Vernünftige Hardware, kein unnützer Kram, leise. Besser als das, was man sonst so im Laden oder online bekommen kann. 
Abgesehen vom ollen Sharkoon Netzteil natürlich.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. Februar 2018)

> Bitte beachten Sie, dass beim Mainboard eine Plastikblende entfernt wurde, um dieses mit dem Gehäuse kompatibel zu machen. Die Blende erfüllt aber keinen Zweck und eine fehlende Blende bietet daher keinen Nachteil.



Was wurde hier denn genau entfernt?
Davon mal abgesehen, finde ich den Rechner nicht schlecht, v.a. das Mainboard und das Netzteil stechen positiv hervor (häufig ein Schwachpunkt in Fertigrechnern).

@Schrotti:
Ich komme auf knapp über 1700 EUR, ohne Gehäuse und exkl. Zusammenbau/ Garantie/ Gewährleistung.
Finde das Angebot unter diesem Gesichtspunkt nicht schlecht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Februar 2018)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Was wurde hier denn genau entfernt?



Schau dir das Mainboard mal bei Alternate an. Auf dem ersten Produktbild sieht man oben links eine Plastikblende mit der Aufschrift TUF GAMING. Diese wurde entfernt.


----------



## glycbz (28. Oktober 2018)

"- Von Alternate optimiertes BIOS"

hui...na zum Glück hat **** diesen Artikel anscheinend noch nicht bemerkt...sonst   

VG


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. November 2018)

Naja, der PC ist OK, aber selbst zusammengestellt mit offiziellem Win 10 Pro bekommt man ihn über Mindfactory für 300€ weniger gekauft. Lässt man ihn noch zusammenbauen sind es immer noch 200€, das ist eine Menge Geld. Und der Preis ist teils absurd hoch, weil die 1080 gerade im Ausverkauf ist. Gäbe es noch Modelle für 450-500€, dann wären nochmals 150€ weniger drin. Alles in Allem geht der Preis in Ordnung, ein gutes Angebot ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (3. November 2018)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Naja, der PC ist OK, aber selbst zusammengestellt mit offiziellem Win 10 Pro bekommt man ihn über Mindfactory für 300€ weniger gekauft. Lässt man ihn noch zusammenbauen sind es immer noch 200€, das ist eine Menge Geld. Und der Preis ist teils absurd hoch, weil die 1080 gerade im Ausverkauf ist. Gäbe es noch Modelle für 450-500€, dann wären nochmals 150€ weniger drin. Alles in Allem geht der Preis in Ordnung, ein gutes Angebot ist es aber nicht.



Da liegt halt eben dein Fehler, den viele machen:
eine Beratung, für Leute, die keine Ahnung haben ist eben eine Leistung und die lassen sich komplett PC Hersteller ordentlich vergüten, genau wie den Zusammenbau. Wenn es 200€ Differenz sind, dann liegt das im Rahmen, besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass vermutlich auch noch PCGH, in der einen oder anderen weise, bezahlt werden muß.

Irgendeine PC Kette wirbt zur Zeit groß damit, dass sie eine 500GB Samsung 860 EVO für "nur" 160€ einbauen, das sind eben die Preise.


----------

